# A 14 field that no one will ever shoot



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, it's a bummer for sure. I helped out a lot to get the course setup and put in as well and to never get the chance to shoot a round on it is indeed some major suckage. 

The new property that I hope we get will be amazing. I used to hunt it years ago and there is a lot that can happen with it as far as 3d and field. 

Now if I can just get off working overtime enough to help set up the new property if we get it.


----------



## RUDEONE (Jan 4, 2011)

That really is a bummer ! I was wondering what happened , the shoot we heard of- that was going to happen ? Hopefully you guys can 
get another place and set up a course again !!!! KEEP US INFORMED !!


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

We got it all set up. No one ever hung targets. Thought we were going to have a shoot in September, but I'm not on the board, so I don't know why we didn't do one. Got a call about two weeks ago and found out that the place was sold and we had to have everything out of there by Nov. 1. Saturday morning, a bunch of us showed up with trucks, trailers, and one member, John Wiley, even showed up with a new skid steer with forks and moved out all the bales. Didn't anticipated that and was dreading moving all of those bales and the pallets they were on. Walked it several times and it was a pretty cool course. But, now no one else will ever see it. The new land will be even cooler if we can work out something with the park district. More contour and mature trees. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Good luck to you guys, hope it works out. I thought this was gonna be nobody has an interest in shooting field archery after you went through all of that work! We are in the middle of revamping in order to have a correctly set course.


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Where is Brown City? Used to live in Manistee and Traverse City. Seems like we have some interest. Will see if we get another 14 field set up.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Brown city (thumb area) is north east of imlay city. M53 & m90 closest main highway intersection. Largest close city would be port huron


----------

